# cross country skis.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Since my hunting area is pretty much mature woods and vacant over grown fields I like cross country skis for getting around in deep snow.
those little skinny skis they sell these days are not what a true cross country ski is and getting the real thing is costly. We make our own, from garage sale down hill skis which are wider.
We cut them shorter to start find a balance point and mount a block just behind that point so they are a bit tail heavy. Make home made bindings out of old intertubes so we can wear our pac boots while using them.
I like to saw cross groves in the bottom of mine and use a chisel to make sort of a fish scale pattern. Friends just rely on using the correct wax but they are better at reading the snow than I am plus I don't like carrying 5 bars of wax either.
Haven't needed them in several years. I have a pair of down hills waiting for me to fix but see now hurry at this time.


 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Aren't they pretty heavy? I don't downhill ski but I seem to remember that they were fairly heavy compared to X-C skis.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The tails get cut down so that reduces weight. Those skinny skis they sell as cross country skis are just plain useless if the trail isn't groomed. the true wider cross country skis have to be pretty much special ordered and cost a mint plus your first born..

Our home brewed ones glide just fine and won't sink to deep in the snow.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would like to see a picture of the bindings you make form inner tubes , I have been thinking about making some for my snow shoes 

I run semi traditional , well traditional shape , but in magnesium and air craft cable , the old military snow shoes , the price was decent and I like the float they give me , I am not exactly a light weight .


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's one way. http://www.woodex-meco.com/snowshoes.php 

I bought a pair of commercial ones and the very first time I used them the cord that tied them to the shoe wore a hole in each of my rubber bunny boots. The binding was tied as tight as I could possibly get it but there was still enough exposed cord to make the holes.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Joe posted a pattern and pictures with his snow shows here.

http://thunderbucks.com/tbforum/index.php/topic,121.msg480.html#msg480

 Al


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

i would think the cross country ski would make too much noise for hunting. Snow shoes aren't bad if you use the right type of snowshoes .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The skis don't make any more noise than snow shoes and we feel the skis are easier to use in open country where we are coyote hunting.


 Al


----------

